# rabo investment a/c



## seantheman (30 Oct 2007)

have been buying rabo funds for the past few months without problems, all purchases appear in my investment a/c as expected. my last purchase of jpm global natural resources made on 25/10 does not appear although others bought at the same time do, wonder if anyone may be able to shed some light on the matter


----------



## ClubMan (31 Oct 2007)

Have you not asked _Rabo_? Surely they are best placed to explain matters to you? They even have a secure "email" facility on their website.


----------



## seantheman (31 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Have you not asked _Rabo_? Surely they are best placed to explain matters to you? They even have a secure "email" facility on their website.


yes clubman i sent them an e-mail before i asked the question on aam, but if you took the time to note when i asked the question then you'd see that the phone lines were closed for the night and mail wasnt being answered. i then opened a thread on aam hoping that possibly rabobank or some other knowledgeable user might give me an answer based on their experience. simply what i was looking for was help,and frankly your answer was most unhelpful


----------



## ClubMan (31 Oct 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to tell me how unhelpful my reply was. Obviously my telepathic powers should have told me that you were already aware of the _Rabo _secure email facility and that you had contacted them in this way - without you actually saying so.


----------



## Sunny (1 Nov 2007)

seantheman said:


> yes clubman i sent them an e-mail before i asked the question on aam, but if you took the time to note when i asked the question then you'd see that the phone lines were closed for the night and mail wasnt being answered. i then opened a thread on aam hoping that possibly rabobank or some other knowledgeable user might give me an answer based on their experience. simply what i was looking for was help,and frankly your answer was most unhelpful


 
So people are supposed to look at the time that people post at and work out what they might or might not have done??? Clubmans answer was helpful considering he didn't know what you knew.


----------



## homer911 (1 Nov 2007)

In my experience, Rabo update the public area first thing in the morning for the previous day, but the personal fund valutions dont tend to be updated until about 10am.  There are FAQs on the website about placing orders and order execution but everything should be processed within 24/48 hours


----------



## seantheman (1 Nov 2007)

thanks for the replies, spoke to rabo and as there wasnt enough room on the first page to list all funds. the new purchase went onto a new page........... didnt thinkto hit the 'next' button.  
 sunny, im sure clubman is chuffed with your unstinting support


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2007)

seantheman said:


> thanks for the replies, spoke to rabo and as there wasnt enough room on the first page to list all funds. the new purchase went onto a new page........... didnt thinkto hit the 'next' button.


Good to hear that you got to the bottom of it seeing that it wasn't obvious.


----------



## domadd (1 Nov 2007)

Seantheman

I was confused also and did not hit the next button. I thought Rabo had slipped up. Glad you raised the question----- thanks

domadd


----------

